# need help with big decision!!!!!!



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

well its for my friend he has an 04 gto he wants close to if not 500 hp to the wheels.he wants to go cams and afr heads from slp then hit it with a 75 shot what all is involved in installing heads and cams i know you have to change the pushrod length is there anything else you should do to get the max out of this.he has a full exhaust also...... forgot to mention.what should this combination without the spray get him?do you need a new radiator or intake manifold for this also?sorry all the questions but i am a ford man and we dont deal in pushrods anymore.also would it be better to just get a procharger then gettting the heads and cams let me know thanks guys:cheers


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Amazing the ol pushrod can hand a Ford GT it's patoot.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are some ls1 setups (with tune):

D-1SC Procharger
4.50 pulley
Siemens 60# injectors
Walbro FP,
160 T-stat
TB bypass
Kooks longtubes(coated)
Loudmouth 2
DIY catchcan
Autolite 5144s
Comp custom cam 224/228,581/588,112 lsa
Patriot gold dual springs with seats,locks,and retainers
TrickFlow push rods.243 Z06 heads
Ported TB,EPP tune
574/488
---------------------
LPE CAI
NGK TR55 
KOOKS LTs with Catted Mids, 
Magnaflow CB, 
MTI G1 Cam
392.2/373.6
-----------------------
HPE S Cam
Stainless Works LT's w/o cats
SLP Loudmouth II
SLP Throttle Body
BMR STB & SkidPlate
New Era CAI
Gravana Cross-Member Bushings
ASP Underdrive Pulley
MSD 8.5mm Super Conductor Wires
AMW PCV Catch Can
400/375
-----------------------
1.TSP torquer vs.2 cam 232/234, .595/.598 113 lsa
2. BONE stock 243 heads
3. prc valve spring kit
4. 30lb injectors
5. sw lt's (catted)
6. slp lmII cat back
7. slp crank pulley
8. k&n cold air
9. ported throttle body
416/381

Lots of options...just add nitrous...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> Amazing the ol pushrod can hand a Ford GT it's patoot.


are you for real cause your on something if you actually beleive that crap stick with your old technology pal.lets see gm make a 12 sec car out of the box thats onley 35000 than well talk i run 10's in my car how about you mr gm maybe 13's if your lucky hahahahaah


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

03bloodredsnake said:


> are you for real cause your on something if you actually beleive that crap stick with your old technology pal.lets see gm make a 12 sec car out of the box thats onley 35000 than well talk i run 10's in my car how about you mr gm maybe 13's if your lucky hahahahaah


maybe you meant mustang gt definatley not the ford gt


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

can we get rid of this guy? He has nothing good to say about our cars, allways ditchin them. He needs to go...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IBZtsCtsjgc


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I am a big supporter of teaching cocky mustang owners. Keep him here.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

the way you act on this site is the reason most of the muscle car world hates ford drivers not the cars. i had a mustang when i was a teenager and did not act like a total moron like you. the cars are great it is just drivers like you that hurts the rest of the mustang community. 03 bloodred snake.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

03bloodredsnake said:


> sorry all the questions but i am a ford man and we dont deal in pushrods anymore.guys:cheers


FYI, at the 2006 *Professional Motorsports World Expo*, 50 top engine designers from the USA, Europe and Japan voted the LS7.R engine as used in the Corvette C6-R as their *Global Motorsport Engine of the Year*. This in a field dominated by 4 valve DOHC engines. Not bad for an "old tech" pushrod engine.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IBZtsCtsjgc


wow. i just read some of the comments. the typical mudslinging. well if you pay 153k dollars for a car shouldn't it be "ready" from the factory without a "pulley change to obtain the 700 hp"? i know if i paid that much i should just be able to hit a button saying race and it'll go anywhere do anything i wanted it to do. even hairpins at 100+ mph.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

*got i hate mustangs.... no hold on their douche bag drivers*

got i hate you mustang drivers, mustangs are like girlfriends they are kinda fun at first they give you a little tickle and then they just get old boring and slow on their feet and on their back lol... i bet this guy has a mullet pet rat and a forty next to his five speed junk box tranny....


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Wouldn't say that was entirely necessary.


----------

